# Hello im new to gto had a question



## redgoatjake92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello everyone ive been reading on this forum, and I was wondering whats everyones opinion on a big bore rear shocks and a 35mm lift spring with a 1/2 front drop. Anyone with pros and cons of this set up it would be appreciated the car is a dd only during summer but I do like draging it but want that good cornering 
Thanks jake

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## redgoatjake92 (Nov 23, 2013)

Bump anyone? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## younggto (Nov 22, 2013)

I would determine what you want the car to do because it cannot do everything great. A good drag car will not handle great on the street and a well handling car will not be great at the strip. Also, the 04 rear suspension is weaker than the 05/06, so that should be taken into consideration. Being a DD I don't think a drag oriented car would be that great but there are some things that could be altered such as airbags in the rear springs. 

Peddars stuff is good but a little overpriced; look into Whiteline specifically purchased from Kollar Racing. 

Also, depending on where you live somewhat dictates the ride height you can accommodate. I installed the 25/30mm drop Lovells Eliminator kit in my car. I find it very street able but if I lived in SoCal it would not be a good option due to the water channels located at intersections (I don't know what they are called). But personally, in stock form I think they sit like Subarus so they need to be dropped. 

There is a lot of information over on Ls1GTO.com regarding what stock components to replace as soon as possible or I could let you know either here or via PM. I am by no means an expert on these cars but have learned quite a but over the last year of ownership; my forte is more 67 GTOs. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Raised in the back and dropped in the front? Just no for everything


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

younggto said:


> I would determine what you want the car to do because it cannot do everything great. A good drag car will not handle great on the street and a well handling car will not be great at the strip. Also, the 04 rear suspension is weaker than the 05/06, so that should be taken into consideration. Being a DD I don't think a drag oriented car would be that great but there are some things that could be altered such as airbags in the rear springs.
> 
> Peddars stuff is good but a little overpriced; look into Whiteline specifically purchased from Kollar Racing.
> 
> ...


Please inform me on what should be replaced ASAP besides the springs/shocks. I know that. I just need the funds. But other the radius rod bushings and obviously the strut mount bushings that will be replaced when I replace the struts springs. What bushings are most critical after that?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

